# My period stopped - not PG - what's up??



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,I went off the Pill in July because I've had problems with it for years - different brands, I've tried 'em all - horrible PMS symptoms and breakthrough bleeding. I haven't had my period since, and I'm not pregnant. Could this be due to the stress of my IBS and numerous tests I've gone through since this spring? I'm having colon surgery in two weeks so I suppose that'll mess things up some more.Actually, I really don't miss it - kind of nice not having to deal with it - but I'm concerned about the long-term effects - osteoporosis and all.Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You do need to go to the gynecologist to have this checked out.Sometimes it is because something has gone wrong in the body and it may need to be treated (a coworker of mine had a tumor--benign--on her pituitary that did this).It can be from stress or you are not eating enough to maintain enough weight (or over-exercising) and the energy balance is off enough that the reproductive tract shuts down.K.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I took bcp's for 10 years in my 20's (I'm 51). When I stopped them I didn't get my period for 7 months til my gyn put me on provera (a hormone that was popular at the time to get it going again). I wouldnt worry to much about it but I would see your gyn. I'm not positive but I think that by stopping ovulation (what my bcp's did)the body gets used to not doing this and can take some time to resume its normal function.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

The other thing that should be checked is the thyroid. Low thyroid can cause the periods to be irregular or stop.


----------



## lynne M (Jan 4, 2005)

I had regular periods, maybe a week late here and there, but in August last year, they stopped, and I haven't had one since. I agree with Lisab- I don't miss my period, but I am concerned about what will happen the longer it goes? I did exercise every day, and changed my diet after I got IBS, so that may have contributed. Any advice? Should I call my OB? I've had my thyroid checked, and I've had ultrasounds to check ovaries, etc. Everything was fine. Of course I am worried it may be something serious, but I tend to think of worse case scenarios.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would go to the Gynecologist. You should have the female hormone levels checked at the very least, they may also need to send you to see an endocrinologist (hormone) specialist.Now if you are menopausal age then it is normal to have this happen, but sometimes the glands that send out the hormones get growths or other problems and sometimes it needs intervention. A co-worker of mine had to have a growth taken off her pituitary gland and the main symptom was her periods stopped.Usually the diet and exercise that makes period stop is starvation diets or things like training for a marathon. If you are eating even a regular diet amount of food and exercising in the fairly normal range that shouldn't make them stop. Usually you need to get under like 10% body weight for that sort of thing to happen, not lose a few pounds and lift a few weights.K.K.


----------



## lynne M (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I am calling my gynecologist in the morning, because I am really concerned. I hope I am not menopausal already! I am turning 37 this year- I guess it could start.I will have to talk to him about that too. When I went in October, they saw a cyst on my ovary, but the nurse said they were common. I don't know if maybe it was blocking something.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I had my annual physical/pap/etc. a little over a year ago (I skipped my true "annual" due to all of the tests and now surgery I just had). I should get myself to the doctor at least before my medical leave is up from work. The last they checked, my thyroid, etc. was normal. Believe me, I've had every test done that is possible over the past year. I have the medical bills to prove it!! But something is obviously wrong. I am enjoying mood-swing free months without my period but I also don't want any long-term health problems. I am 34 and didn't get my first period until age 16 - I've been very late in development in all physical aspects, didn't get acne until age 25 - so I sure hope menopause isn't right around the corner!


----------



## lynne M (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi there- I have an appt. on the 24th with my OB so I am anxious to see what is going on. I was late also (14) and had irregular/heavy periods all through my teens and forever! Now that you mention menopause, I am worried. Doesn't that happen in your 40s, or later?? On another issue, is fatigue a problem for anyone? No matter how early I go to bed, I am so tired the next day. At work sometimes, I could nap on the desk. Is this normal? I wonder if this could be related to my "lost" periods.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That level of fatigue is not normal. You should mention that to the doctor as well. You may need to be tested for things like anemia, or sleep disorders (especially if you know you snore a lot).K.


----------



## lynne M (Jan 4, 2005)

I was tested for anemia, and my bloodwork was fine. I don't snore, though my husband says I do sometimes. Maybe I just require more sleep. I go to bed at 11:00-11:30, and get up at 5:30 am. I haven't even had energy to work-out. I used to go to exercise classes 3 times a week, and now I go on walks, and lift weights. I think I got burned out with class. Maybe I am tired from not exercising ENOUGH. How much is enough?


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I have another appointment at Mayo tomorrow. I've had treatment for IBS-C and 6 weeks ago, surgery for a rectal prolapse (from the C). My pain has gone away but the constipation is back with a vengeance. It's worse than ever since my surgery. This is what they're going to check out. I'm going to mention AGAIN that my period is MIA since July. I'm getting tired of repeating myself and tired of no one knowing what's wrong. I sound like a hypochondriac. But I'm not making this up!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

my period stopped for 2 years when i was anorexic - very common if you aren't eating enough to keep weight on. but that doesn't really sound like your problem. hopefully you will get some answers - you are not a hypochondriac. you should be getting your period. maybe b/c its female related they think its trivial. i know when i didn't get mine it made me feel crazy/anxious mentally. and once it started back up i felt normal. are you having any mental effects from this?


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah - I'm losing my mind! Seriously, though, I had my checkup at Mayo and the new connection site in my colon is constricting, lots of scar tissue. Yesterday I had an outpatient procedure where they blow up a balloon to "stretch" the site. I am waiting to hear back whether or not the constricting went up any higher in the colon (different doctor performed yesterday's procedure). So far I haven't heard but I was constipated again today with pencil-thin stools. IF there is more constricting going on then I have to have the whole #$%$% operation all over again!! Plus, I lost my job two weeks ago...corporate cutbacks. I have had enough of bad things (would this make it 3? Isn't that the proverbial limit)??I know this is off the original topic, sorry. And no one seemed to care when I told them I haven't had a period in 6 months. I've got bigger issues on my mind these days!!


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Thyroid disease can cause periods to stop also. A simple blood test will check it out.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Test results show my thyroid is fine - of course! NO one can ever find out what's wrong!! How frustrating!!


----------



## penelope (Feb 16, 2005)

I was put on the pill when I was 14 as I was loosing up to 2 litres extra blood than I should have been. When I was 18/19 they took me off the pill and I didnt have a period for 2 bliss full years. The doctor checked me out (I wasnt worried, my mum was the one that was worried) My doc told me I had endometriatus (sp) put me on all sorts of meds to sort it out and eventually I told him i didnt care what he did but I wasnt taking any more meds. I went on to a natural med my mother found and I came back on. Much to my disgust.Sometimes it is just the pill that stuffs up the system and it takes your body time to work out that there arent any extra chemicals making your periods regular and when it works that out it sorts its life out and regulates. But if your worried go to the doc and check it out. Sometimes it can be safe to check it out. All I know is I am happier not having a period. I have one every 3 to 4 months now and I am quite fine with it. This is all due to taking the pill.


----------

